# Toronto Area Reserve MP Questions



## Marmite (26 Sep 2009)

Hey folks,

Posted this a few months back but did not get much of a response. Although I now have contact information for the Toronto Area Reserve MP unit.

But I wanted to know if the application process for reserve MP is the same as Reg Force MP? I take it Reserve MP applicants are sent to the MPAC too?

Is there any benefit to being a current Police Constable and having my current fit pin? Would I still be required to complete the physical fitness test for the CF if I have my fit pin through my service? I just completed mine 2 weeks ago.(it is the same test I believe. Shuttle run, Push=ups, sit-ups, sit and reach).

And what sort of training can be expected through Reserve MP units? Are reserve MP's given access to investigative training, SOCO and the like? How about the opportunity to go overseas on operations? I know that they do not engage in general patrol duties and do not wear patrol dress but is there ever an opportunity to do so? 

Thanks.


----------



## brendanhm1 (26 Sep 2009)

-No MPAC

-Yes you will do express test

-training = reserve bmq, sq, ql3 (reserve at cf academy)....

-not alot of access to investigative training

-great opportunities for overseas

-you may do patrols if you get a contract with a reg force detatchment..happens occasionaly
 msg me for more q's


----------



## Marmite (27 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------

